# how often to feed a day old chick who was abandoned?



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

mom/dad abandoned their baby...
its not even a day old yet
how often do i handfeed it?is it still 10% its bopdy weight at that age??
im a little freaked out now
ive feed from 2 wks and on but never this young
any advice?


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

he/she has been fed once but how often do i fed it?
1st feeding went well
we'll have to see if it makes the night


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

to get me started can someone confirm what i found online?
a day old-4 day old gets fed 2hrs apart 1-2 cc/ml
5-7 days old 3 hrs apart 2-3 cc/ml8-14 days 4 hrs apart 4-6cc/ml
3 weeks and older 10% their body weight every 6hrs with 12hrs overnight

is this right?


----------



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

Wow! That's sad that mom and dad abandoned baby. Is there anything physically wrong with it? Maybe they know something else is not right with it and that's why. I have never handfed a baby of ny age, so I'm sorry that I don't have any info or advice for you. Just hope it makes it.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

That's what a lot of sites recommend. Hopefully someone who it more experienced will respond to your thread. I would follow those guidelines until you get more feedback though.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Aw! Poor baby! I hope it will be alright!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I had to feed at one day old this year as well...I fed 1-2cc every two hours. Let me tell you, getting up every two hours during the night was rough. What you found sounds about right. Good luck!


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Just a thought.. but are you sure they abandoned it?? Would they sit on it with the other eggs but just not feed it? The reason I ask is because sometimes it can take up to 24 hours for mom and dad to start feeding as the baby is still living off the nutrients from their yolk sac. If the baby was cold, it is a good thing you pulled it.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

it all started last night when i noticed he/she(chick) was stuck to the inside of egg...so i tried a few drops of water to loosen him and placed him back under mom she kept him warm inside egg but he was still stuck this morning so i pick most of the shell off and placed him back under mom ....later in afternoon he/she still hadn't hatched out off remaining egg,so i fininished hatching it out and placed back under mom,for mom to only continually run over him pressing him into bedding almost smothering it,so i slid it over to dad,and he began pulling at
its umbilical cord pulling a big bloody strand out then violently stabbing at chick so i removed chick fast before he killed it.which he did try to

i am experienced in handfeeding babies from 2weeks and older,and emergency baby care.
a little history on parents they have never minded me touching their eggs or babies so i know its not that that caused this to happen...
this is baby 30 for this pair.so its not inexperience
and chick seems healthy to mehe was just attacked and removed for its safety and quite possibly for its life

chick is still alive at 1 45 am he lasted from last night til now,we'll see how he/she is in morning .....
will update then 
until then feedings every 2 hrs for next 5 days at least:wacko:
ty all


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Poor baby, he probably has a health issue that you can't see but the parents know it's there. Did she lay a larger clutch than usual? Some parents abandon chicks when they feel they can't take well enough care of their clutch. Maybe they've raised too many clutches this year and they need a break from breeding. But if both parents were attempting to harm it then i would keep an eye on this baby b ecause there may be something wrong with it.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

sadly after fighting for its life for 2 days hes/shes passed on...8pm Sunday
she/he had problems maintaining body heat,with a full crop ,it sadly passed on in my hands.
i named it Destiny rip in peace.
soar high lil' one you'll be greatly missed
love mommy


----------



## skyle_dragon (Nov 26, 2011)

So sorry to hear. Poor thing.


----------

